

Ask HN: Can one user be part of two applications? - dreamzook

If I am working on two apps since I am a developer can I be part of two applications with different co-founders?
======
lutusp
> Can one user be part of two applications?

> If I am working on two apps since I am a developer can I be part of two
> applications with different co-founders?

1\. Based on the above, I have to ask -- is your question posed as a user or
as a developer?

2\. Applications don't have co-founders, companies do.

If you mean companies, and if you mean as a developer, and in general, if the
companies are in non-competing lines of work and both know about your
association with the other, then yes. Otherwise no.

~~~
jackhlaw
I think the OP is probably talking about the YC application.

